# S&W 659 grips and holsters



## Helios (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a 659 that I carry and finally found a holster that would fit. Fobus paddle holster SG21. Now I want to put a better set of grips on it. I was thinking about Pachmayr 03309. Anybody have any luck with finding a better high ride polymer holster and a set of grips for this older 9mm? Any suggestions on a different kind of holster?


----------

